# Hello From CA: how do you get points



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







SquidgyLuigi





















.*


----------



## ThatGuy4x5 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## SquidgyLuigi (Sep 6, 2020)

bltefft said:


> If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.
> View attachment 7273567





bltefft said:


> If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.
> View attachment 7273567


Got it! That is a lot of posts! Better get to it! Thank you


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## STURNER88 (Jul 3, 2020)

SquidgyLuigi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots from this forum!
> 
> Question: I received a notification that I could not reply to anyones listing anymore because I am a new member and exceeded my limit. Does anyone know the criteria this is based on and how not to be considered a new member?


hello!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Camk_21 (Sep 8, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing , thanks for the info


----------



## BroadwayCharles (Aug 9, 2020)

Welcome to AT


----------



## M.D. Roszkowski (May 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Adoor (Sep 8, 2020)

Had the same question thanks.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## EarlTheSqrl (Aug 20, 2020)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

not so fast. Ive been here for along time and it says i need 20 posts. things are screwed up.


----------



## KStu (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello. Yeah, 20 posts and two weeks. I won’t comment on that.


----------



## sfine89 (Sep 17, 2020)

bltefft said:


> If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.
> View attachment 7273567


what is considered a post? A new discussion thread or just replying?


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Just replying is a post. Two replies, two posts - even within the same thread.


----------



## sfine89 (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice!!! I’m working on my 20 lol!!!


----------



## Blahmoua (Sep 19, 2020)

Seems kind of long. Not much to offer atm since a noob too


----------



## sfine89 (Sep 17, 2020)

It opens up the classified section and others as well!! It opens more doors for more information and better deals!


----------



## J.Stockhardt (Aug 21, 2020)

Getting through the twenty myself - if someone doesn’t mind chiming in is that also the case for posting a for sale item in the classifieds or am I missing something?


----------



## Ronnie Jr. (Oct 20, 2014)

have to get those posts!!


----------



## J.Stockhardt (Aug 21, 2020)

Copy that Ronnie - finally good to go! Now I just have to get my Mathews Wake sold so I can start building the next bow


----------



## J.Stockhardt (Aug 21, 2020)

Even got a few points for starting the classifieds thread -


----------



## NagasakiFireball (Sep 23, 2020)

bltefft said:


> If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.
> View attachment 7273567


Thanks for the info. Time to start posting more then.


----------



## Bwilloughby1221 (Sep 24, 2020)

welcome! Working on my 20


----------



## od1492 (Sep 23, 2020)

welcome


----------



## Phil9134 (Sep 28, 2020)

bltefft said:


> If you're referring to a listing in the Classifieds, then you're restricted until you've been a member of AT for 2 weeks and have made 20 posts.
> View attachment 7273567


Good info thanks


----------



## Jzphilli (Sep 20, 2020)

SquidgyLuigi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Looking forward to learning lots from this forum!
> 
> Question: I received a notification that I could not reply to anyones listing anymore because I am a new member and exceeded my limit. Does anyone know the criteria this is based on and how not to be considered a new member?


Welcome!


----------

